# Joey losing link to Hopper 3....regularly



## jed1154 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just got the new system installed. I have 3 joeys and a hopper 3. More times than not, I have to reset the joey before I can watch TV. The hopper seems to be working OK. Is there something I can do to make this system half as reliable as my old 722K? This is a little bit ridiculous. Why do my joeys 'lose the link' so often? Every single one has lost the link at least 2 or 3 times in the 4 days it's been installed.

Two joey's won't even turn on right now. Remote...unit...no power on with the button. I have to hold it down and reset it. Then it will work until next time. There is stuff on the screen but powering on and off blanks teh screen. No green light. What the hell is wrong with these things?

Any ideas?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

call CSR, it's too complicate to discuss here


----------



## jed1154 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd kinda like to figure out what is wrong with it on my own. There is an entire screen of diagnostics. Can't we figure it out? I don't have it in me to play CSR Roulette all day.

Somehow, now matter how I hook it up to my home network, it is losing access to the internet and DHCP is failing. It usually happens overnight. If I reset the network and wait 5 minutes, everything comes online. SOmething is not right about that. I've connected it via ethernet and I tried wifi directly to my router. Neither is maintaining for long.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what TTL of DHCP lease ?


----------



## jed1154 (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't know. The router I have set up is very basic and doesn't have that information, so it's probably hard-wired via software. I'm tearing down this network with my good equipment and going to set it up with basic settings and start there. Once I get it going and stable, I'll add on. The first problem is that there are two routers with DHCP enabled. That's bad. I need to isolate one and get it online as the primary DHCP server and then re-evaluate.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

jed1154 said:


> I don't know. The router I have set up is very basic and doesn't have that information, so it's probably hard-wired via software. I'm tearing down this network with my good equipment and going to set it up with basic settings and start there. Once I get it going and stable, I'll add on. The first problem is that there are two routers with DHCP enabled. That's bad. I need to isolate one and get it online as the primary DHCP server and then re-evaluate.


You need to turn off DHCP on one of them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

scooper said:


> You need to turn off DHCP on one of them.


or make separate pools of leased IP addresses


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> or make separate pools of leased IP addresses


I was about to say that - except that the 2 pools would have 2 different Gateways....


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Jed - one other thing to check - that your Hopper is set to"Bridge mode" so the Joeys get IP's from your DHCP servers instead of using APIPA addresses. This is also necessary if you want to use Netflix or Pandora (and other Internet apps) from the Joeys. You also need to keep the Hopper powered on all the time - I keep my satellite receivers on an UPS, as well as any DVRs / external hard drives etc.

My new router (a Netgear R7000P) Also does not have a place to set how long DHCP leases are for (or at least I haven't found it). Using my PC, I did a release / renew to find that it hands out 24 hour leases - which means the DHCP clients will be re-requesting every 12 hours for their same address. That SHOULD be fine.


----------



## jed1154 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hopper is set to bridge mode. I'm going to disconnect everything in my network and hook it directly up to my router that IS my internet connection and see how it responds. I don't like how you have to 'reset network' just to get it to find the router and internet. Kinda feel like it ought to do that as soon as its plugged in. I also don't understand how it even needs the internet connection to maintain links to the joey. I don't understand that. Shouldn't I be able to hook up the hopper to a functional router with no internet connection and have it maintain a link to all of my joeys? I can't watch streamed content, but it should be able to watch the dish. No?


----------

